# No Sync box in collections



## mikecox (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm trying to get Lr Mobile set up, at long last 

I have read that there should be a "grey box" next to collections and that checking it will cause the images to be sent to Lr Mobile,
I'm logged in with Lr Mobile and think I'm correctly configured but there are no check boxes "to the left" of my collections.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 25, 2016)

Mike

Go to the Identity Plate (in top panel, F5) and click it to reveal the activity panel. Here you can start the syncing in this catalogue.

Cancel, and let us know if there's a message about another catalogue.

John


----------



## mikecox (Jul 25, 2016)

johnbeardy said:


> Mike
> 
> Go to the Identity Plate (in top


That would be the  "Lr" icon, followed by "Lightroom" text beside it, in the extreme left corner, right?  
All I get when I click that is the standard resize, close options.



> F5)


When I press F5 a search field opens.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 25, 2016)

It sounds like you're not clicking on the Identity Plate. See attached, when you mouse over this area a drop-down arrow will appear, click and the activity panel will be revealed. You likely will need to click on "Start" alongside the "Sync with Lightroom mobile" entry.


----------



## mikecox (Jul 26, 2016)

Jim Wilde said:


> It sounds like you're not clicking on the Identity Plate. See attached, when you mouse over this area a drop-down arrow will appear, click and the activity panel will be revealed. You likely will need to click on "Start" alongside the "Sync with Lightroom mobile" entry.
> 
> View attachment 8022


Ok, Yes I do see that option, but only while Lr is opening.  It disappears as soon as Lr has finished opening.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 26, 2016)

What "option" is disappearing? The Identity Plate, or the subsequent "Sync with Lightroom mobile" line in the drop-down list? The drop-down will disappear if you move the cursor away, so you need to first click in the Identity plate area to reveal the Activity Panel, then move the cursor directly to the Activity Panel option without letting it drift outside the Identity Plate/Activity Panel area.

If it's the actual Identity Plate area which "disappears", then you've hidden the Module Picker, so press F5 to restore it.


----------



## mikecox (Jul 26, 2016)

Jim Wilde said:


> What "option" is disappearing? The Identity Plate, or the subsequent "Sync with Lightroom mobile" line in the drop-down list? The drop-down will disappear if you move the cursor away, so you need to first click in the Identity plate area to reveal the Activity Panel, then move the cursor directly to the Activity Panel option without letting it drift outside the Identity Plate/Activity Panel area.
> 
> If it's the actual Identity Plate area which "disappears", then you've hidden the Module Picker, so press F5 to restore it.


Ok, I've got it! I do understand about hovering... but, as I said in my last post when I pressed F5 a search field opened.  

I didn't really get that it was a toggle for the ID plate. The odd thing is that I just opened Lr this morning and waited for it to settle,then tried F5 again, this time it opened the ID plate and I was able to find the options you referred to previously.  

I'm not sure why F5 produced the search option the last time I pressed it; I was in Library Mode. 

No matter, it's working now and I thank you for your patient support!


----------

